# Blankets, Burp Cloth & Bib (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I am going to help a friend with a baby shower for her daughter tomorrow and wanted to share what I made for the baby.

I did some machine embroidery and rolled hem on the blankets.










For the burp cloth & bib I did my own version of a rolled hem, it should be wide enough to hold it together.









As you see I have been playing with some of my new thread.:happy:
bopeep


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Very pretty! Handmade gifts are the best!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

you make me jealous.. I WANT a surger)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice.

I know that the larger than store bought baby blankets really are appreciated.
(I've given them before.)

Angie


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Those are really nice. Love the colors.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You,
Charleen, I always like the handmade gifts the best too.
Giraffe_Baby, I waited a long time for mine, be patient!
Angie, As much as you sew I am sure you have given many.
Grannygardner, Thanks, I think babies love color.
bopeep


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Those are very nice gifts.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Those are great! Isn't having a serger the bomb? Sometimes I think I love mine more than my sewing machines, they are just so cool!


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What nice gifts to give and made with love. You did a great job.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, those are so sweet! I'm sure they will be cherished.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, she really seemed to love them.
CJ you are right about the serger, "if" I could only have one, I think that is the one I would keep.
bopeep


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

OH I want a serger so bad. LOL. 

I know if I get one I probably won't be able to get another - so I can't step up to a better one later, most likely. I seriously need recommendations.


----------

